
YouTube bans bump stock instructional videos following Las Vegas shooting - pgrote
https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/09/youtube-bans-bump-stock-instructional-videos-following-las-vegas-shooting/
======
KGIII
Maybe I'm too cynical, but is that actually supposed to help anything? It
looks more like a case of we-must-do-something-itus.

~~~
camus2
No it doesn't help with anything. Now Youtube is free to remove whatever
content it deems unfit for its platform of course. I was curious about what
bump stocks were so I looked a few of these videos for education purposes,
some were actually interesting.

The next few years, specifically the next general elections/presidential
elections in US will be very interesting from a web stand point.

I'm ready to witness Facebook,Twitter and Youtube being extremely heavy handed
when it comes to removing content that doesn't fit their political agenda,
whatever it is. Some will cry "censorship", but we are in that situation
specifically because users let these monopolies grow so big there is no
competition whatsoever.

The web was meant to be decentralized, and it still is, it requires effort, it
requires people going back to sharing links on their websites instead of
eyeing for SEO, using RSS to aggregate news instead of relying on Facebook or
Google,Email protocols, XMPP,P2P ... there are solutions, simple ones.

Google,Facebook and co are not mandatory when it comes to the dissemination of
information, we just rely on them...

~~~
KGIII
I make it a point to rely on those services as little as possible, while
maintaining some level of control. I do use Google, including their email, but
keep a local storage copy. I don't have any social media accounts, by normal
definitions of social media.

I try to rely on more open options, except where the value is such that I'll
concede.

As for the political aspect, it's reaching the point where these monolithic
entities are exerting power. I recently had the occasion to watch regular
network news and the difference in tone, when compared to online news sources,
is palpable.

What this will result in, I am not sure. I do think it marks a shift in
culture and that our last election is just a signifier of the coming change.

I try to be charitable, so I will point out that it's not often we get to
witness so much social change effected in just a single lifetime. Usually,
abrupt changes are accompanied with violence, coups, and upheaval.

We shall see...

